# Maciço calcário da Serra D' Aire e Candeeiros



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2015 às 11:50)

Nascente do Rio Almonda, em Almonda, Torres Novas- junto á antiga fábrica da empresa Renova


Nascente do Rio Alviela, Alcanena


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2015 às 11:30)

É uma pena, um rio, que é uma fonte de vida, nao ser estimado como um bem tao precioso que o ser humano tem.
Actualmente o rio Almonda tem sofrido descargas poluidoras praticamente diárias.
Todas as entidades ambientais e governamentais já sabem desta situação, mas uma vez que existe muitos interesses económicos metido ao barulho, e as empresas que poluem, só fazem as descargas de noite, apesar de haver vigilancia nocturna, por parte dos cidadaos locais em vários pontos do rio.
Isto já para nao falar que essa mesma água, é usada para regar campos de milho e tomate, que depois muitos de nós acabam por comer.
O rio dentro da cidade de Torres Novas, existem muitos cardumes de peixes, alguns deles devem de ter mais de 3 quilos cada peixe, uma vez que a descarga só é efectuada uns bons quilometros mais abaixo, aí nem tem flora nem fauna.



"em consequencia dos resultados obtidos nas amostras de milho regado com agua do almonda que enviamos para analise para o instituto biotecnologia de PRAGA fui contactado hoje pelo Dr Carlos Hernandez do O Instituto Comunitário de Variedades Vegetais ( ICVV) da agencia europeia em frança, para virem aos locais juntamente com tecnicos da Agência Europeia para a Saúde e para os Consumidores (PHEA) .
querem saber a localização exata das culturas onde retiramos as amostras.
dispus-me de imediato a acompanhar a equipe internacional e mostrar-lhes todos os locais e culturas bem com o rio almonda
ao que parece as analises preliminares são preocupantes e querem ser eles a fazer mais recolhas e amostras para analise".

Retirado da página de defesa do Rio Almonda:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vamos-Salvar-O-Rio-Almonda/1442913752696828?fref=ts


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2015 às 13:35)

*Em Fátima, há um rebanho de cabras que ‘apaga incêndios’ há cinco anos
Presidente da junta local faz o balanço das actividades do rebanho numa frase: “Já não temos problemas com incêndios há cinco anos”*

Edição de: 
Quinta, Agosto 20, 2015




Na freguesia de Fátima, a Junta criou uma solução para o problema da falta de limpeza das longas extensões florestais que é tão simples quanto engenhosa: fazer pastoreio nas áreas não utilizadas da Serra de Aire com um rebanho de 270 cabeças de gado.

http://www.diarioleiria.pt/noticias...o-de-cabras-que-apaga-incendios-ha-cinco-anos


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2015 às 15:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É uma pena, um rio, que é uma fonte de vida, nao ser estimado como um bem tao precioso que o ser humano tem.
> *Actualmente* o rio Almonda tem sofrido descargas poluidoras praticamente diárias.



*Actualmente* a situação é esta:

"A história da poluição no rio Almonda parece longe do fim. Há 30 anos que as descargas ilegais de esgotos e efluentes industriais não tratados no rio ou nos seus afluentes se sucedem, às escondidas ou à luz do, sem que as autoridades consigam pôr fim a esta catástrofe ambiental.", no público de *12.07.2015*: http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...lema-de-saude-publica-sem-fim-a-vista-1701763

"Há vinte anos, o rio Almonda era um dos principais contribuintes para a poluição do rio Tejo, mas ainda hoje continua com vários focos de contaminação que prejudicam a qualidade da água e todo o leito fluvial.", no portal dos jovens repórteres para o ambiente, de *11.06.2012*: http://jra.abae.pt/portal/article/poluicao-na-bacia-do-rio-almonda/

Procurando no google notícias anteriores a *2010*: https://www.google.pt/search?q=poluição+rio+almonda+2010&espv=2&biw=1024&bih=643&source=lnt&tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:2008,cd_max:2010&tbm=

A imagem do 1º ministro é um bocado ofensiva e parece-me descontextualizada perante a (esta) realidade.
Pode ser conivente com a manutenção da situação mas atribuir-lhe desta forma a culpa toda é desmesurado.
A culpa é de todos, tem existido muita inação dos governos e autoridades locais e da população local. E refiro-me um pouco por todo o país...

Ainda há bocado dei uma volta pelo troço final do Rio Ferreira, mesmo no limite entre este concelho e o de Paredes. O que verifiquei é que a situação está francamente melhor de há 10 anos para cá.
E *foram as autoridades locais* as principais obreiras desta limpeza do rio.
Mas como nada é definitivo cabe a todos manter isto no bom caminho, até porque mesmo com a situação bem melhor, a poluição resultante de várias décadas ainda é bem visível ao longo das margens e nas zonas mais fundas do rio.
Este é um trabalho árduo mas que as gerações futuras agradecerão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2015 às 17:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Actualmente* a situação é esta:
> 
> "A história da poluição no rio Almonda parece longe do fim. Há 30 anos que as descargas ilegais de esgotos e efluentes industriais não tratados no rio ou nos seus afluentes se sucedem, às escondidas ou à luz do, sem que as autoridades consigam pôr fim a esta catástrofe ambiental.", no público de *12.07.2015*: http://www.publico.pt/local/noticia...lema-de-saude-publica-sem-fim-a-vista-1701763
> 
> ...



Sim, é verdade a poluiçao ao fim e ao cabo, todos nós somos responsáveis, uns que sabem que exitem e ou nao denuciam, ou nao querem saber, e outros que denunciam e apesar de tantos esforços, essa mesma poluiçao continua por parte de certas empresas.
O responsáveis pelo Ambiente, APA, entre outras deviam de ter mao mais pessada na multas e em retirar-lhes as licenças para despejarem em meio hídrico, águas altamente tóxicas, como ácidos...
Por esta mesma poluiçao durar á mais de 30 anos, e eu já tinha conhecimento, nao quer dizer que seja um ritual para o resto da vida.
Ao que sei hoje mais de 20 camiões, já descarregaram produtos lixiviados, vindos de todo o lado do nosso país, que sao proveniente de aterros, que deviam de ser tratados, mas parece que a empresa nao tem capacidade para tanto.
Isto já para nao falar, pelo que sei de resíduos hospitalares, que vem de países, como a Bulgária, aqui para empresas vizinhas do Almonda.

Os técinicos da Agencia Europeia para o Ambiente, já estão aqui no terreno a recolher amostras de produtos hortícolas, que até já estao deformados, e ao que parece eles estão muito preocupados. Alguns produtos regados com esta água, como tomates, pimentos, vao directamente  para serem vendidos na nossa capital, em grandes superficies comerciais.

Dia 21/08/2015 - 9:00 ,
como vamos resolver isto ? Descargas cada vez mais intensas. Filmagens na foz do Ribeiro da Boa Água para o rio Almonda.
retirado da página: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Vamos-Salvar-O-Rio-Almonda/1442913752696828?fref=ts

https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpa1/v/t42.1790-2/11856094_1485573705097499_1941306504_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjEyNzksInJsYSI6MTc4NX0=&rl=1279&vabr=711&oh=33374614b7a14f05db87bbb6152a64ef&oe=55D771AE


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2015 às 12:46)

*Obras na Praia Fluvial dos Olhos de Água no pico do Verão causam indignação *

 webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen
A Praia Fluvial dos Olhos de Água, no concelho de Alcanena, vai estar em obras durante todo o Verão para a realização de uma intervenção de controlo da erosão das margens do rio Alviela. O aparato de vedações, máquinas e montes de areia está a deixar indignados muitos banhistas, que se queixam de ter apenas a parte com água mais conspurcada disponível para tomar banho. A Câmara de Alcanena esclarece que esta é a altura do ano mais apropriada para a realização destas intervenções dado que se verifica um menor caudal do rio. Uma explicação que não convence os utilizadores.

Carlos Monteiro decidiu passar o dia de sábado, 1 de Agosto, na Praia Fluvial dos Olhos de Água mas deparou-se com um cenário bem diferente do que imaginava. "Quando cheguei vi um monte de pedras, máquinas, bocados de betão. As crianças andam no meio dos mosquitos e a água está toda porca. O que eu tinha prometido aos meus filhos era uma água límpida com peixes ao lado deles a nadar", lamenta o banhista de 50 anos.

Fátima Silva foi desafiada por Carlos Monteiro a visitar a praia fluvial mas sentiu-se desiludida. As imagens que tinha visto da zona balnear eram afinal bem mais aliciantes do que a realidade. "As minhas expectativas eram elevadas e eu chego aqui e vejo um caudal pouco límpido, poucos acessos ao Ciência Viva e à esplanada e uma água cheia de mosquitos que não deixa aos miúdos à vontade para mergulhar", comenta indignada a banhista de 47 anos, residente em Lisboa.


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2015 às 19:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A Câmara de Alcanena esclarece que esta é a altura do ano mais apropriada para a realização destas intervenções dado que se verifica um menor caudal do rio.



 Desde Maio ou Junho que o caudal está ao mínimo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Ago 2015 às 19:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É uma pena, um rio, que é uma fonte de vida, nao ser estimado como um bem tao precioso que o ser humano tem.
> Actualmente o rio Almonda tem sofrido descargas poluidoras praticamente diárias.
> Todas as entidades ambientais e governamentais já sabem desta situação, mas uma vez que existe muitos interesses económicos metido ao barulho, e as empresas que poluem, só fazem as descargas de noite, apesar de haver vigilancia nocturna, por parte dos cidadaos locais em vários pontos do rio.
> Isto já para nao falar que essa mesma água, é usada para regar campos de milho e tomate, que depois muitos de nós acabam por comer.
> O rio dentro da cidade de Torres Novas, existem muitos cardumes de peixes, alguns deles devem de ter mais de 3 quilos cada peixe, uma vez que a descarga só é efectuada uns bons quilometros mais abaixo, aí nem tem flora nem fauna.



Infelizmente tambem sei o que isso é no 2º local de seguimento ( poluição em ribeiras), por lá passa uma pequena linha de água, de seu nome ribeira da lapa, que por sua vez é um dos muitos afluentes do rio cuco ( rio importante do concelho de Mafra), rio que nasce na tapada de Mafra e vai desaguar na praia da ribeira d´ilhas. Ja ha muitos anos que está instalada uma grande pecuaria junto a ribeira, com enomes fossas a ceu aberto, volta e meia fazem descargas, e ninguem faz nada, uma vergonha.


----------



## frederico (28 Ago 2015 às 21:29)

Esta é uma área protegida muito maltratada e pouco divulgada, aqui foi cometido um dos maiores crimes ambientais e paisagísticos das últimas décadas, quando o Governo de Cavaco Silva meteu a A1 a cortar a área protegida ao meio, a passar ao lado do polje de Minde. Importa recordar este crime contra o nosso património ambiental, pois era desnecessário esse traçado, a auto-estrada poderia contornar a área protegida a Oeste ou a Leste. Depois há o problema das pedreiras ilegais, e o excesso de urbanização na sensível área do polje. 

Por ser um dos principais relevos cársicos do país, com monumentos naturais únicos, merecia outra sorte e divulgação. 

Esta é também a fronteira entre a Ibéria Seca e a Ibéria Húmida...


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2015 às 22:36)

frederico disse:


> Esta é uma área protegida muito maltratada e pouco divulgada, aqui foi cometido um dos maiores crimes ambientais e paisagísticos das últimas décadas, quando o Governo de Cavaco Silva meteu a A1 a cortar a área protegida ao meio, a passar ao lado do polje de Minde. Importa recordar este crime contra o nosso património ambiental, pois era desnecessário esse traçado, a auto-estrada poderia contornar a área protegida a Oeste ou a Leste. Depois há o problema das pedreiras ilegais, e o excesso de urbanização na sensível área do polje.
> 
> Por ser um dos principais relevos cársicos do país, com monumentos naturais únicos, merecia outra sorte e divulgação.
> 
> Esta é também a fronteira entre a Ibéria Seca e a Ibéria Húmida...




É verdade, o nosso Governo devia de ser um dos responsáveis pela proteçao deste maciço calcário, bem como do ser ecossistema adjacente.
As pedreiras ilegais, bem como as legais são uns dos grandes problemas porque deixam parte da serra esventrada, já para nao falar dos hectares de vegetação que destroem, que protegia a serra da erosão.
As pedreiras, no fim do seu limite de vida, dão lugar a enormes fossos a céu aberto, e porventura depois poderão dar lugar a enormes lixeiras, como existe uma aqui na minha localidade, do que era antes um terreno normal, donde foi extraído muitas toneladas de saibro, para a construção da Autoestrada A23, agora é uma grande lixeira que predura á mais de 20 e tal anos, vindo entulhos de várias localidades vizinhas.
E aqui á cerca de 7/8 anos até animais mortos, lá eram colocados, mas depois a junta, e a camara municipal, lá conseguira resolver o problema, bem como ás várias toneladas de pneus velhos, que de lá foram retirados também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2015 às 21:21)

_*Polje de Minde*_
_O Mar de Minde
  ....é uma vasta "lagoa" que se cria no polje de Minde, na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, quando as condições de pluviosidade excedem os valores considerados normais e os terrenos atingem um nível tal de saturação que não lhes permite absorver mais água._

"Os Poljes ocorrem em zonas de geologia calcárea, em que a erosão ao longo das eras geológicas fez já "estragos" consideráveis. Sendo uma rocha bastante solúvel, o calcário cria redes de galerias subterrâneas, entre grutas e algares.

Ao invés do que é normal, a circulação de águas subterrâneas faz-se no seu essencial por redes de galerias com secções que vão dos pouco centímetros às várias dezenas de metros e não por lençóis e estratos mais ou menos porosos. Na verdade, não existem rios de superfície nestas áreas, eles tomam a forma subterrânea e só aparecem à superfície, já na periferia dos maciços calcáreos.

Como exemplo, de grande magnitude a nível nacional, temos as conhecidas grutas de Mira d'Aire e as não tão conhecidas, embora com a mesa ordem de grandeza, do Almonda.

No caso concreto, o polje de Mira-Minde (o queijo suiço) é drenado na periferia do maciço pelas nascentes dos rios Lena, Alviela e Almonda só para citar as mais conhecidas.

Quando o entrada de água no sistema é superior ao caudal permitido pelas nascentes, a água eleva-se dentro da rede e inunda esta área deprimida que é o polje, através de 2 ou 3 algares existentes na sua base, formando este mar temporário.

Uns tempos depois, com a diminuição da precipitação, este "mar" esvazia pelos mesmos locais por onde inundou.

Como é necessário que haja uma certa concentração temporal de grandes quantidades de precipitação, este fenómeno não é regular e não tem periodicidade certa"

Com cerca de 2,5 quilómetros de cumprimento e mais de 800 metros de largura, o mar de Mira-Minde, como é conhecido na zona, pode proporcionar muitas horas de gozo aos praticantes de desportos aquáticos. Com uma profundidade máxima que chega a ser superior aos 15 metros na zona central, e perto das margens a rondar os quatro metros, reúne óptimas condições para o mergulho com botija. Já imaginou descer até sete metros de profundidade e entrar dentro de um poço de água, que curiosamente está cheio, e continuar a descer mais ainda pelas estreitas paredes?

Não tema, perigos desconhecidos como o monstro de Loch Ness estão fora de hipótese. É apenas preciso ter cuidado com os arranhões das silvas, enquanto se nada por entre chousos (pequenos muros de pedra que servem para delimitar propriedades), ou se segue o tronco de um carvalho desde a copa emersa, atá à raiz submersa, dez metros mais abaixo.

fonte: http://minde.eu/natura/polje.html


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 23:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Polje de Minde



Esta paisagem é um fenómeno realmente, e que beleza! Gostava de poder filmar o Polje a encher numa época muito chuvosa, não faço ideia de qual é a velocidade com que o nível da água sobe. Produz uns cenários surrealistas e será que já foi aproveitado para filmes? Isto é mesmo único!


----------



## thunderboy (31 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

Lembro-me de ser recorrente quando era mais novo mas estes últimos anos tem sido muito raro mesmo, nem me recordo há quantos anos ocorreu pela última vez. Chegavam mesmo a haver cortes de estrada em alguns locais.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Set 2015 às 20:36)

É realmente uma das transformações naturais mais dramáticas e surpreendentes do país. Estando radicado mais a norte há já mais de 20 anos, tenho memória de ver este "mar" por diversas vezes nas minhas viagens até ao Ribatejo. E a sensação de surpresa quando se avista está sempre presente é o "oh, está cheio!"


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2015 às 12:21)

*Grutas de Alvados*
As Grutas de Alvados foram descobertas em 1964 e as Grutas de Santo António foram descobertas em 1955, mas apesar de surgirem tão perto uma da outra em pleno Parque Natural da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros e integrarem o maciço calcário da Estremadura, são de facto bastante diferentes entre si e têm características muito particulares que as distinguem uma da outra e por essa razão o público que as visita quase sempre escolhe o programa especial visita conjunta que abrange uma visita única e simultânea a ambas as grutas. 

Com mais de 50.000 anos, as Grutas de Alvados destacam-se pelos contínuos corredores que se abrem inesperadamente em pequenas salas desniveladas e vários lagos naturais, para além dos seus inúmeros túneis interrompidos por profundos algares característicos na região, as Grutas de Santo António impressionam pela sua sala monumental percorrida por pequenos cursos de água e lagos naturais, totalmente recheada de estalactites e estalagmites, constituindo ambas as grutas uma extraordinária obra da natureza, que nos convida a mergulhar numa aventura e num imaginário natural cujas diferenças adultos e crianças tentarão desvendar.


As *Grutas de Santo António* só foram descobertas devido à insistência deste jovem de cinco anos com a ajuda de um grupo de trabalhadores de uma pedreira próxima onde trabalhava o seu pai, que decidiu pedir ajuda e com o recurso a cordas e caixas de fósforos, desceu até ao fundo do desconhecido algar, encontrando deste modo um mundo subterrâneo composto por um maravilhoso rendilhado natural e uma inesperada gama de contornos e transparências, que surgia das suas inúmeras e caprichosas formações calcárias. 

Foram as primeiras grutas a ser exploradas comercialmente, inicialmente as visitas tinham lugar através de uma escadaria de madeira sem final á vista, onde só as lanternas davam a conhecer, de quando em quando, todo um espaço subterrâneo enriquecido por um enorme lago natural, mas com a sua emergente divulgação e o consequente aumento de visitantes, foram realizadas obras estruturais no interior e exterior das grutas, com o objectivo de proporcionar melhores condições de acesso ao seu percurso interior, que obrigou á abertura de um túnel artificial escavado na rocha com mais de 20 m de comprimento e á construção de um sistema de passadeiras que garantem até hoje, uma visita absolutamente segura.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Set 2015 às 17:34)

*Monumento Natural das Pegadas de Dinossáurios*

O Monumento Natural das Pegadas de Dinossáurios de Ourém / Torres Novas localiza-se na povoação do Bairro, a 10 km de Fátima,no extremo oriental da serra de Aire, uma das unidades geomorfológicas que compõem o Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros (PNSAC).

É considerado um importantíssimo registo icnofóssil do período Jurássico, o qual inclui as pegadas de alguns dos maiores seres que alguma vez povoaram o planeta Terra: os dinossáurios saurópodes.

Na laje calcária, onde as pegadas de dinossáurios se conservaram ao longo de 175 milhões de anos, podem ser observados cerca de 20 trilhos ou pistas, entre as quais a mais longa pista, com 147 m de comprimento, de dinossáurios saurópodes até hoje conhecida no mundo.









Pegadas de dinossáurios.

A abertura ao público do Monumento Natural efetuou-se em 1997, tendo sido criado um circuito pedagógico, onde as e os visitantes podem aprender mais sobre a história da Terra, através da visualização de painéis informativos e de leitores de paisagem.

Atualmente, existem várias modalidades de visita ao Monumento Natural, para o que deverá ser contactado o mesmo.


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2015 às 23:01)

Já tive a oportunidade de visitar este monumento natural há uns anos, é um local muito interessante e que merecia maior divulgação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2016 às 14:58)

O Lagoeiro






O Polje de Mira Minde (dada a pouca precipitação que se fez sentir neste Inverno, o Polje não encheu para se transformar no "mar de Minde")

Neste album, estão mais fotos relacionadas com o polje: 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150589906604997.1073741966.170344009996&type=3


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Fev 2016 às 15:48)

Tenho casa na zona e vou sempre que posso fazer uns passeios na mata. 
Fui fazer um passeio este fim-de-semana e desde já posso dizer que o tal chamado de "Olho da Mata" já rebentou este ano, nas primeiras chuvas de Janeiro pois as ervas do rio que passa no interior da mata estavam todas "acalcadas" tal foi a água que lá passou nessa altura. Neste momento já é visível alguns lagos bem compostos de água sendo que penso que com a chuva que irá cair nesta semana (e já cai) a mata ficará intransitável a veiculos de rodas pois a maior parte dos lagos irá encher ainda mais. Fica uma foto.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Fev 2016 às 15:49)

Um video da mata dia 7 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Fev 2016 às 15:50)

Outro video, do interior, num lago bem tipico que enche sempre nestas alturas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2016 às 10:17)

*“VALORIZAR O “ POLJE MIRA-MINDE”, POR JOSÉ ALHO*
Por José Alho -Fev 14, 2016


*



*

Com a chuva continuada dos últimos dias, ao atravessarmos o Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros na Autoestrada do Norte, podemos observar a gradual inundação da extensa depressão entre as povoações de Minde e Mira de Aire, situação que me levou a revisitar texto que produzi há tempos atrás e que me pareceu adaptar-se ao objetivos destas crónicas que partilho neste espaço digital de informação.

O fenómeno geomorfológico, de rara ocorrência, que observamos entre Mira de Aire e Minde designa-se por “polje”, palavra de origem eslovena e representa uma enorme depressão calcária com acumulação de água à superfície sempre que os níveis de água subterrânea estão completamente preenchidos, o que, no caso, só acontece em anos bem chuvosos.

Episódios, como este, de inundação, com grandes flutuações do nível freático, são raros na região biogeográfica Mediterrânica Ocidental, o que aumenta a importância relativa deste capricho da natureza do Maciço Calcário Estremenho.

Este sistema do “polje Mira-Minde está por isso associado a redes de circulação subterrânea ligadas a algumas nascentes bem conhecidas da região como do Almonda, do Alviela e Vila Moreira e que formam um sistema cársico singular.

A nascente do Alviela é uma das mais profundas do mundo e está localmente associada a um complexo de grutas que representa o fenómeno fluviocársico mais significativo de Portugal e a nascente do Almonda está relacionada com a gruta portuguesa de maior extensão, um importante cenário do paleolítico.

Notícia da íntegra: http://www.mediotejo.net/valorizar-o-polje-mira-minde-por-jose-alho/


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2016 às 09:38)

*Nascente temporária da Gruta do Poio – POLJE Mira-Minde*

A Gruta do Poio é um dos pontos mais conhecidos no Polje de Mira–Minde. Consiste numa nascente temporária que apresenta elevado caudal nos períodos mais chuvosos. Esta gruta é a conclusão da galeria principal, visitável, das grutas de Mira de Aire e as suas galerias chegam a atingir altura e largura próximas dos 10m, fazendo-se a sua entrada por um poço com cerca de 15 metros.







Mais fotos em : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.980020595424084.1073741844.670154183077395&type=3

*POLJE de Minde, janeiro de 2016*

Mais fotos: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.960893194003491.1073741840.670154183077395&type=3


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:16)

Já agora informo que a cascata do "buraco roto" junto a aldeia do Reguengo do Fetal (Concelho da Batalha) já "rebentou" como aqui se diz...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 10:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já agora informo que a cascata do "buraco roto" junto a aldeia do Reguengo do Fetal (Concelho da Batalha) já "rebentou" como aqui se diz...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Para que não conhece a história das salinas de Rio Maior

Embora o documento mais antigo que se refere às salinas date de 1177, pensa-se que o aproveitamento do sal-gema já seria feito desde a Pré-História.

A Serra dos Candeeiros é, dada a sua natureza calcária, possuidora de inúmeras falhas na rocha o que faz com que as águas da chuva não fiquem à superfície, formando cursos de água subterrâneos.

Uma dessas correntes atravessa uma extensa e profunda jazida de sal-gema que alimenta o poço que se encontra no centro das Salinas, e de onde se extrai água sete vezes mais salgada que a do mar.

Esta Jazida de sal-gema ocupa aproximadamente a área da Estremadura Portuguesa, entre Leiria e Torres Vedras, tendo-se formado há milhões de anos, depois do recuo do mar que outrora ocupou a região. Embora inicialmente a água fosse retirada do poço através de duas picotas, o que exigia um esforço enorme dos salineiros, hoje em dia é retirada do poço através de uma moto-bomba e distribuída por oito tanques (concentradores), comunicantes entre si.

Fonte: http://ecosal-atlantis.ua.pt/index.php?q=pt-pt/content/salinas-de-rio-maior


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:18)

É só esse o sal que eu uso. Compro sacos de 10Kg e vou usando... recomendo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É só esse o sal que eu uso. Compro sacos de 10Kg e vou usando... recomendo!



Pois á quem diga que o sal extraído das salinas de Rio Maio é de boa qualidade.
Isto já para não falar que o local também é único, visto que são as unicas salinas muito distantes do mar, são alimentadas apenas pelo poço de águas salgadas.
Também á que preservar este local...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2016 às 13:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois á quem diga que o sal extraído das salinas de Rio Maio é de boa qualidade.
> Isto já para não falar que o local também é único, visto que são as unicas salinas muito distantes do mar, são alimentadas apenas pelo poço de águas salgadas.
> Também á que preservar este local...


Sim o local é fabuloso e único no país. Não há quem diga, é mesmo considerado um dos de melhor qualidade da europa... ele é exportado quase todo para a Alemanha e Japão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2016 às 18:48)

A Nascente do Rio Almonda pertence ao Concelho de Torres Novas. A sua localização fica a 2,5 km do limite que divide os concelhos de Alcanena e Torres Novas. O Polje e as nascentes associadas (Alviela, Almonda e Olho da Maria Paula) foram classificados em Dezembro de 2005 como sítio Ramsar, o que significa que constituem um importante património internacional como zona húmida temporária e ecossistema para inúmeras espécies.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2016 às 15:00)




----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2016 às 10:41)

*Fórnea, na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, filmado por um drone*

**
Este fenómeno geológico dá a ilusão de ser um anfiteatro natural. Assemelha-se a um enorme abatimento da crosta terrestre começando em Chão das Pias e descendo até Alcaria, no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros.

As erosões provocadas pelas chuvas e pelas águas nascentes criaram um cenário natural impressionante.

No interior da Fórnea encontra-se a Cova da Velha, uma cavidade com uma nascente que alimenta o Ribeiro da Fórnea.

O vídeo foi captado com um drone pela SkynetLis Drones.

http://www.hiper.fm/fornea-na-serra-aire-candeeiros-filmado-um-drone/


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2016 às 21:45)

*Nascente do Alviela, Serra de Aire e Candeeiro*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2016 às 22:08)

Nunca percebi a tão pouca publicidade deste parque natural, tem locais incríveis!


----------



## hurricane (7 Mar 2016 às 22:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Fórnea, na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, filmado por um drone*
> 
> **
> Este fenómeno geológico dá a ilusão de ser um anfiteatro natural. Assemelha-se a um enorme abatimento da crosta terrestre começando em Chão das Pias e descendo até Alcaria, no Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros.
> ...



Já desci a fórnea com a minha turma de geologia e biologia quando estava no secundário. Foi um dia incrível! No inicio parece perigoso mas depois faz-se muito bem. E também entrei na Cova da Velha. É impressionante e super estreita e está apinhada de aranhas gigantes, por isso para quem tem medo não aconselho. ahah O mais incrível é a imensa figueira a meio da fórnea! É super super grande e entrelaçada. Quase metade da descida faz-se por dentro dela.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2016 às 09:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nunca percebi a tão pouca publicidade deste parque natural, tem locais incríveis!



Pois, também acho que o parque natural merecia mais atenção por parte dos responsáveis, visto que de facto tem locais lindos de visitar e fotografar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2016 às 19:50)

*Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo*

A Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo acompanha um troço do rio Almonda, que nasce na Serra de Aire e desagua na margem direita do Tejo, constituindo uma zona húmida com características de paul, inundada sazonalmente pelo transbordo do Almonda e do Tejo. Situa-se ao longo da junção dos concelhos de Torres Novas e Golegã.






Mais fotos em: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.992533407506136.1073741848.670154183077395&type=3


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2016 às 18:51)

*Lapa da Cerejeira, algures na Serra*

A Lapa da Cerejeira está localizada em pleno Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros (PNSAC), algures na Serra de Santo António, Concelho de Alcanena. Trata-se de uma cavidade de grandes dimensões de desenvolvimento horizontal. A entrada na cavidade processa-se por um abatimento de parte lateral da sala.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2016 às 19:00)

Toda a área do calcário estremenho é impressionante, deve ter centenas de  grutas, muitas delas por descobrir, provavelmente a zona do país com maior numero de grutas e algares.
Até acho estranho não ocorrerem acidentes, pois muitas destas cavidades por vezes estão meio camufladas na vegetação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2016 às 21:52)

*Herbicida perigoso retirado das ruas*

O vizinho resolveu pulverizar as silvas para abrir um caminho e quando Alice deu conta “já as couves estavam queimadas, com as folhas amarelas”, conta a idosa apontando para a vegetação ao lado da casa onde vive em Alcaria, na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros. “Tive de deitá-las todas para o lixo, nem aos animais me atrevo a dá-las de comer”, conta, lembrando que a filha a tem alertado para os perigos tóxicos dos herbicidas que contêm glifosato, uma substância química usada nos meios rurais para matar ervas daninhas em pomares, olivais e terrenos florestais.

Nos terrenos argilosos onde Arlindo coloca o herbicida, “a concentração fica à superfície mas pode escorrer para as linhas de água se chover”, explica Luísa Rodrigues, especialista em geomorfologia. Mais preocupante, alerta a investigadora, é o uso de herbicidas no maciço calcário da Serra de Aire, sob a qual se aloja um dos maiores lençóis freáticos nacionais. Tudo lá vai parar, sem que se saiba em que quantidades, pois o glifosato não faz parte da lista oficial de substâncias a analisar.

Notícia completa em: http://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/2016-03-19-Herbicida-perigoso-retirado-das-ruas

E isto para dizer que já nem o Maciço Calcário da Serra de Aire escapa ao maldito glifosato, uma área de extrema importância, muito rica em reservas de águas subterrâneas, e assim prossegue o seu ciclo, servindo depois essas mesmas águas para regar os campos, e as pequenas hortas.
E depois como é que todos nós queremos chegar depois dos 50 anos com saúde? Os nossos avós e bissavós chegavam a ultrapassar os 90 e 100 anos de idade, fica a dica para todos nós relectirmos, o porquê de cada menos pessoas atingirem esse patamar de idades.


----------



## nelson972 (19 Mar 2016 às 23:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Até acho estranho não ocorrerem acidentes, pois muitas destas cavidades por vezes estão meio camufladas na vegetação.



Não há muitas cavidades com entrada vertical, e regra geral estão fora dos locais de passagem. No entanto foi frequente o entulhamento deliberado de muitas delas, no passado, para evitar a queda de animais, dos muitos rebanhos que percorriam as serras.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Abr 2016 às 21:12)

*Serão os muros das serras de Aire e Candeeiros património único no mundo?*

Quanto medirão os muros construídos pelo homem ao longo dos tempos, com recurso à pedra calcária, na zona serrana da região? E se esse património, característico da zona das serras de Aire e Candeeiros, fosse devidamente estudado e, eventualmente, candidatado à classificação por parte da UNESCO?

A ideia é lançada por Francisco Vieira, antigo presidente da já extinta Região de Turismo de Leiria/Fátima (RTLF). Atualmente diretor executivo da Insignare - Associação de Ensino e Formação, Francisco Vieira considera que seria “uma boa ideia proceder à medição dos muros de pedra, feitos pelo homem”. E, quem sabe, “candidatar este gigantesco trabalho a Património da UNESCO”.

Foram os passeios na zona serrana que foram fazendo crescer a ideia: “fui ficando crescentemente impressionado com a dimensão do trabalho humano que levou à divisão das propriedades”, explica ao REGIÃO DE LEIRIA, Francisco Vieira.

Naturalmente que, admite, a tarefa de medição dos muros em pedra é tremenda, mas este responsável adianta já ter trocado impressões sobre o assunto com alguns técnicos que lhe adiantaram que a medição por satélite poderia viabilizar a tarefa.

No seu entender, o aprofundamento do estudo da especificidade e dimensão da implantação dos muros de pedra, seria uma tarefa que deveria ser articulada pelos municípios abrangidos pela zona serrana, como é o caso de Porto de Mós, Ourém e Alcanena, exemplifica.

O REGIÃO DE LEIRIA, socorrendo-se de imagens por satélite disponibilizadas pela plataforma de mapas da Google, delimitou, a título de mera amostra aleatória, uma área de 10 hectares na freguesia de São Bento, Porto de Mós.

A medição com recurso à imagem por satélite permitiu estimar a existência de três quilómetros de muro nessa área. Ora, bastaria que nos 38.900 hectares da área do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros existisse uma implantação média, vinte vez inferior à registada na parcela de São Bento, para que existissem cerca de 600 quilómetros de muro. Ou seja, o equivalente à distância que separa Lisboa de Madrid.

Para Francisco Vieira, a ampla extensão de muros que rasgam a paisagem serrana “faz parte da cultura e do património paisagístico” das duas serras “que têm tradições próprias”.





Ao longo dos anos, a pedra tem sido usada para dividir propriedades na serra (fotografia: Joaquim Dâmaso)

http://www.regiaodeleiria.pt/blog/2...-aire-e-candeeiros-patrimonio-unico-no-mundo/


----------



## nelson972 (17 Abr 2016 às 18:06)

Ontem, dia 16 de Abril, fui mais uma vez caminhar pela fornea, na freguesia de Alcaria e Alvados; ficam estes primeiros registos, espero ter tempo para actualizar mais tarde .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2016 às 18:32)

nelson972 disse:


> Ontem, dia 16 de Abril, fui mais uma vez caminhar pela fornea, na freguesia de Alcaria e Alvados; ficam estes primeiros registos, espero ter tempo para actualizar mais tarde .



Excelentes fotos, a serra está bem carregada de água, como mostra e bem os teus registos fotográficos.


----------



## nelson972 (17 Abr 2016 às 18:41)

Na verdade, e tendo em conta o que choveu na sexta feira  esperava muito mais caudal. Sei por experiência que estas nascentes respondem muito depressa à chuva. Uma questão de horas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2016 às 18:49)

nelson972 disse:


> Na verdade, e tendo em conta o que choveu na sexta feira  esperava muito mais caudal. Sei por experiência que estas nascentes respondem muito depressa à chuva. Uma questão de horas.



É verdade eu ontem de manhã fui fazer uma caminhada para ver como estavam as nascentes e os caudais do ribeiros, e vi um terreno que não tinha mais do 2 metros de desnivel, estavam a "brotar" nascentes de água por todo o lado, como se ve na foto em baixo.













Aqui o ribeiro do Vale-Escuro que atravessa a estrada do aqueduto da EPAL, que traz a água do Castelo de Bode para Lisboa.
Levava á volta de 1 metro de água o ribeiro, que vai desaguar á Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo.


----------



## nelson972 (17 Abr 2016 às 23:43)

Tal como pretendia, partilho algumas fotos que tirei ontem, dia 16 de Abril, na Fornea, local de grande beleza no PNSAC

Cascata de baixo




1 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

A mesma cascata, vista de cima




13 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

Cascatas centrais.  Um pouco mais a jusante, o ribeiro desaparece pelo cascalho, surgindo de novo umas dezenas de metros adiante. Isto não ocorre com grande caudal, obviamente 




2 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

A saida da gruta, seguida da ...




10 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

... cascata  a saida da gruta




11 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

Logo abaixo,  a agua corre em cascatas pelo pé de uma figueira enorme




6 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

Uma nascente secundaria, noutra vertente




5 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

A escala humana no anfiteatro! A Nascente Cova da Velha fica no centro da imagem, na zona mais sombria.




12 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

A corrente mais abaixo da cascata




15 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr

Não conheço esta flor. Acho que nunca a vi noutro lado




3 by nelson Ferreira, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Abr 2016 às 16:32)

Sempre bela essa zona, grandes fotos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2016 às 20:45)

À DESCOBERTA DA TRISTE E BUCÓLICA NASCENTE DO ALMONDA

O banho é desaconselhado, mas há quem por ali se deixe refrescar, apanhar sol e fazer piqueniques. O acesso, por trás da fábrica original da RENOVA, faz lembrar o tipo de cidades abandonadas que servem de mote aos filmes de terror e consegue desencorajar o passeio. Não há indicações, não sabemos onde estamos. Terreno público ou terreno privado? Pode-se mesmo entrar? Nada indica que o lugar esteja preparado para a prática balnear. A população local, no entanto, não parece ter medo…

Não há forma simples de indicar o caminho. Existem placas castanhas a indicar “Almonda”, nomeadamente em Zibreira, Torres Novas, mas estas perdem-se ao longo do percurso. Há até uma aldeia com o mesmo nome, Almonda, mas não – a nascente não é aí! Situa-se uns quilómetros mais à frente, por trás da fábrica 1 da RENOVA, no corte à esquerda junto à placa “Moinho da Fonte”.


http://www.mediotejo.net/a-descoberta-da-triste-e-bucolica-nascente-do-almonda-cvideo/


----------



## remember (8 Set 2016 às 13:09)

Epa, obrigado por estas fotos e vídeos fantásticos... estas fotos fazem-me relembrar a minha infância, sempre que "visitávamos" a terra do meu pai, Pombal, passávamos por "entre" estas serras, nunca pensei é que fossem assim tão magnificas, é pena ver a poluição que fazem nestes rios...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Set 2016 às 16:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> À DESCOBERTA DA TRISTE E BUCÓLICA NASCENTE DO ALMONDA
> 
> O banho é desaconselhado, mas há quem por ali se deixe refrescar, apanhar sol e fazer piqueniques. O acesso, por trás da fábrica original da RENOVA, faz lembrar o tipo de cidades abandonadas que servem de mote aos filmes de terror e consegue desencorajar o passeio. Não há indicações, não sabemos onde estamos. Terreno público ou terreno privado? Pode-se mesmo entrar? Nada indica que o lugar esteja preparado para a prática balnear. A população local, no entanto, não parece ter medo…
> 
> Não há forma simples de indicar o caminho. Existem placas castanhas a indicar “Almonda”, nomeadamente em Zibreira, Torres Novas, mas estas perdem-se ao longo do percurso. Há até uma aldeia com o mesmo nome, Almonda, mas não – a nascente não é aí! Situa-se uns quilómetros mais à frente, por trás da fábrica 1 da RENOVA, no corte à esquerda junto à placa “Moinho da Fonte”.



Até dá pena ver a 2º maior nascente de Portugal nesse estado! Há cerca de uma ano estive por lá e custei a dar com aquilo. Não valorizamos nada o nosso património. A fábrica é uma vergonha! Nem tenho comentários...


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Set 2016 às 17:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade eu ontem de manhã fui fazer uma caminhada para ver como estavam as nascentes e os caudais do ribeiros, e vi um terreno que não tinha mais do 2 metros de desnivel, estavam a "brotar" nascentes de água por todo o lado, como se ve na foto em baixo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Olá boa tarde. Essa flor é a _*Fritillaria lusitanica. *_https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritillaria_lusitanica


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2016 às 20:49)

Partilho aqui mais umas lindas fotos aéreas da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros










Vista sobre a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros a partir do miradouro de Santa Marta em Moitas venda, Alcanena, visto ao longe parece-se com uma casa situada na encosta da serra.






As fotos fora recolhidas a partir do Google.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Set 2016 às 17:17)

Grutas de Mira de Aire, Uma Aventura Subterrânia

As Grutas de Mira de Aire são umas das 7 Maravilhas Naturais de Portugal, para além da beleza natural que impõem nas salas que apresentam são, ainda, as maiores grutas turísticas de Portugal, tendo ao público 600 metros dos 11km que as compõem e recebendo, atualmente, cerca de 6 milhões de visitantes. Estão abertas ao público há 40 anos (Agosto de 1974).

As dimensões, a beleza e a importância ecológica destas grutas, associadas a um polje com inundações periódicas permitiram que fossem classificadas como Imóvel de Interesse Público (1955) e Sitio RAMSAR (2005), e ainda, como local de indiscutivel interesse para estudos e investigações espeológicas que acontecem com regularidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Set 2016 às 11:31)

*Portugal tem o maior trilho de pegadas de dinossauros do mundo*

Sim, há pegadas de dinossauros em Portugal. E o maior (com mais de mil pegadas) e mais antigo trilho (com cerca de 175 milhões de anos) que se conhece no mundo está aberto para visitas perto de Fátima.

Este troço de pegadas de dinossauros foi descoberto há cerca de 20 anos, quando se faziam trabalhos numa pedreira e alguém se apercebeu das enormes depressões que existiam no terreno.

Seriam depois classificados como trilhos nítidos e repetidos de pés e mãos de gigantes dinossauros, que teriam talvez cerca de 30 metros de comprimento com 20 toneladas de peso.

Dando origem ao Monumento Natural das Pegadas dos Dinossáurios. Nesta nossa visita ficámos também a saber que as marcas agora visíveis terão ficado agarradas ao solo porque na época se tratava de uma zona pantanosa.

É que as pegadas (ao contrário dos ossos) são como um molde da realidade, tornam-se extremamente importantes para melhor se conhecer o comportamento e a forma como estes animais viviam.












http://viagens.sapo.pt/viajar/viaja...apo_fb&_swa_csource=facebook&_swa_cmedium=Web


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2016 às 12:14)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Grutas de Mira de Aire, Uma Aventura Subterrânia
> 
> As Grutas de Mira de Aire são umas das 7 Maravilhas Naturais de Portugal, para além da beleza natural que impõem nas salas que apresentam são, ainda, as maiores grutas turísticas de Portugal, tendo ao público 600 metros dos 11km que as compõem e recebendo, atualmente, cerca de 6 milhões de visitantes. Estão abertas ao público há 40 anos (Agosto de 1974).
> 
> As dimensões, a beleza e a importância ecológica destas grutas, associadas a um polje com inundações periódicas permitiram que fossem classificadas como Imóvel de Interesse Público (1955) e Sitio RAMSAR (2005), e ainda, como local de indiscutivel interesse para estudos e investigações espeológicas que acontecem com regularidade.



Boas,

Essas grutas são espectaculares,visitei duas vezes, é uma pena quem as gere, desde aquelas luzes espalhadas, a concertos, jantares dentro da mesma...simplesmente patético,aberrante, uma tristeza !
É uma zona tão rica em património natural, não se percebe essa gestão, ou falta dela.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2016 às 20:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2016 às 20:40)

Pertinho da minha casa...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 11:33)

Espectacular video desta vez ao interior da gruta da nascente do Rio Almonda.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Dez 2016 às 20:24)

*Este filme sobre o Polje de Mira/Minde é uma daquelas situações para mais tarde recordar*
*Em 2014, fomos mergulhar ao Polje de Mira/Minde e o que lá vimos foi transformado num filme que agora recordamos*

Caso os níveis de precipitação se mantenham ao actual nível, o Polje de Mira/Minde, no Parque Natural Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, não mostrará, por mais um ano, a explosão de vida que proporciona, quando se transforma num grande lago.


https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/notic...olje-de-miraminde-e-uma-daquelas-situaco-3014


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2016 às 20:43)

Vivemos numa zona fabulosa!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2016 às 20:58)

Rio Almonda no "coração" da cidade de Torres Novas, aqui ainda existe muita biodiversidade, e pouca ou quase nenhuma poluição.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Dez 2016 às 21:00)

Fotos de Novembro de 2015


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Dez 2016 às 20:00)

Como estamos quase a terminar este ano, deixo aqui um video das cheias tardias no Ribatejo em Maio de 2016.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Dez 2016 às 12:11)

*Proliferação de furos particulares ameaça aquífero de Ourém*
*Há casos de captações a “correr para a valeta” sem qualquer aproveitamento.*

Só legais serão perto de 900 os furos existentes no concelho de Ourém. A esses, somam-se “muitos mais” que nunca foram registados, havendo freguesias onde há “mais de três ou quatro” por quilómetro quadrado.

Esta proliferação de captações particulares poderá, num futuro próximo, constituir uma ameaça ao aquífero de Ourém, um dos grandes reservatórios de água subterrânea do País, que garante dois terços do abastecimento público no concelho. O alerta foi deixado num seminário, realizado na semana passada, sobre recursos hídricos.

“Desde há 30 ou 40 anos que nos temos permitido, enquanto comunidade, um uso abusivo do aquífero. Todos sabemos de furos feitos de forma aleatória, alguns a correr para a valeta, sem qualquer aproveitamento. Fomos secando e enfraquecendo o nosso aquífero”, denunciou o presidente da Câmara.

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/noticia/proliferacao-de-furos-particulares-ameaca-aquifero-de-ourem

Posso contar, que a "moda" dos furos também me afectou já á cerca de uns 12 anos, quando a minha familia fazia horta num pequeno terreno, num vale, em que regavamos todo a partir do poço, que sempre teve muita água, em que até o podiamos esgotar durante a manhã e que da parte da tarde já estava cheio novamente, isto até começarem a abrir uma série de furos nas habitações próximas, situadas a uma cota muito mais elevada do que onde se encontra o meu poço, em que ele agora durante todo o ano apenas tem uma pequena quantidade de água a cobrir o fundo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2016 às 21:48)

Rio Almonda, dentro da cidade de Torres Novas, video elaborado por um drone.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Rio Almonda, dentro da cidade de Torres Novas, video elaborado por um drone.




Video aéreo da Ponte da Chamusca, sobre o Rio Tejo


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2016 às 19:39)

Video actual de Dezembro de 2016


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Hoje aproveitei a tarde amena para fazer uma caminhada de uns 12 km, para ir até á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo.
O rio Almonda também está afectado com a praga dos jacinto, aqui do sítio de onde tirei a foto, ainda se vê a água, mas uns metros mais para baixo, formam um autentico tapete sobre a água

Aproveitei também para ver o comboio...






O rio leva alguma água, mas mesmo assim o caudal ainda é fraco pra esta época do ano.






A reserva inundada ao fundo, aqui devido á inexistência de uma ponte, não consegui passar para o lado de lá.
O barulho que as aves fazem lá é audível a mais de 1 km de distancia, e ainda não estamos na Primavera, que é quando é a época mais favorável para aparacimento de mais aves





Entrada da RNPB, desenvolve-se sobre uma área de 5.896 ha integrando as localidades de Golegã, Riachos, Azinhaga, Pombalinho e Boquilobo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2017 às 21:04)

Fonte do Farratido, no concelho da Golegã, já perto da Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo.
Antigamente servia para matar a sede ao gado, mas hoje apenas é muita usada pelos amantes de natureza ou pelos ciclistas.
Ela mantem este nível de água durante o ano inteiro..


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2017 às 21:40)

*Crânio mais antigo de Portugal tem 400 mil anos e foi encontrado no Almonda*

*



*

Uma equipa internacional de arqueólogos, liderada pelo português João Zilhão, encontrou na Gruta da Aroeira, no complexo arqueológico do Almonda, em Torres Novas, um crânio fossilizado de um espécime humano com cerca de 400 mil anos e que é o fóssil humano mais antigo já encontrado em Portugal e um dos mais antigos da Europa. Esta descoberta é de 2014 e foi revelada esta semana no boletim da Academia Nacional das Ciências dos Estados Unidos. O fóssil humano é da altura média do Plistocénico Médio, que corresponde a um período da vida da terra entre 2,5 milhões de anos atrás até há 11,5 mil anos. O interesse deste fóssil é que está bem conservado e, após ter sido bem datado, pode agora ser referência para a interpretação de outros fósseis com datação mais imprecisa, revela o estudo dos arqueólogos que foi liderado pelo Centro de Arqueologia da Universidade de Lisboa.

http://www.oribatejo.pt/2017/03/14/...tem-400-mil-anos-e-foi-encontrado-no-almonda/


Artigo também em versão inglesa
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2017/03/07/1619040114.full.pdf?with-ds=yes


----------



## belem (30 Mar 2017 às 14:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Crânio mais antigo de Portugal tem 400 mil anos e foi encontrado no Almonda*
> 
> *
> 
> ...



O mais antigo não sei, mas talvez seja o mais antigo até agora encontrado.
Grande achado e ainda por cima, deve ser (segundo o artigo científico que o acompanha) um crâneo de _Homo heidelbergensis._
Na Europa, muitos crâneos que se pensavam ser desta espécie, afinal pertencem ao mais comum e recente Neanderthal, por isso, digo novamente, é mesmo uma grande descoberta...


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Abr 2017 às 21:09)




----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Abr 2017 às 21:36)

"Goraz, uma ave rara junto à Ponte do Raro em Torres Novas


Fotos captadas no dia 27 de abril de 2017 no centro da cidade de Torres Novas à beira do rio Almonda junto à ponte do Raro, também conhecida por Ponte do Ral ou Ponte do Ralo, a mais célebre da cidade torrejana."


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mai 2017 às 19:33)

" Hoje festejamos os 38 anos do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, criado a 4 de maio de 1979 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 Aqui domina o calcário, as formações determinadas pelos caprichos da água e do vento: grutas, campos de lapiás, escarpas e cursos de água subterrâneos, são acompanhados por flora e fauna muito específicas, de que se destacam várias espécies de morcegos. Neste Parque encontram-se também trilhos de dinossáurios saurópodes que aqui viveram no período Jurássico, há cerca de 175 milhões de anos.
Saibam mais e visitem http://natural.pt/portal/pt/AreaProtegida/Item/8"


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mai 2017 às 18:46)




----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mai 2017 às 15:55)

*A Quinta-feira da Ascensão é uma festa religiosa católica. Há locais onde é mesmo um dia feriado.
Celebra a ascensão de Jesus ao Céu, depois de ter sido crucificado e de ter ressuscitado (A Ressurreição é o que a Páscoa celebra).*

Cada elemento simboliza um desejo:



- A *espiga* = que haja *pão* (isto é, que nunca falte comida, que haja abundância em cada lar)
- O ramo de folhas de *oliveira* = que haja *paz* (lembra-te que a pomba da paz traz no bico um ramo de oliveira) e que nunca falte a luz (divina). (Dantes as pessoas alumiavam-se com lamparinas de azeite, e o azeite faz-se com as azeitonas, que são o fruto da oliveira.)
- *Flores* (malmequeres, papoilas, etc.) = que haja *alegria* (simbolizada pela cor das flores - o malmequer ainda «traz» ouro e prata, a papoila «traz» amor e vida e o alecrim «traz» saúde e força)




O ramo é guardado ao longo de um ano, até ao Dia de Espiga do ano seguinte, pendurado algures dentro de casa.


Acredita-se que este costume, que surge mais no centro e sul de Portugal, nasceu de um antigo ritual cristão, que era uma bênção aos primeiros frutos.


No entanto, por ter tanta ligação com a Natureza, 

pensa-se que vem bem mais de trás no tempo, talvez de antigas tradições pagãs associadas às festas da deusa Flora que aconteciam por esta altura e às quais se mantém ligada à tradição dos Maios e das Maias.


Hoje em dia, nas grandes cidades, as pessoas já não vão colher o Ramo da Espiga (nem há onde...), mas há quem os venda, tendo-os colhido e atado, fazendo negócio com a tradição... E ajudando a preservá-la.
http://www.junior.te.pt/servlets/Bairro?P=Portugal&ID=1389

E como hoje é feriado, aqui pelo Ribatejo aproveito para partilhar o simbolismo deste dia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jul 2017 às 15:19)

Gruta da Nascente do Alviela, um mundo ainda por descobrir...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Set 2017 às 20:55)

E assim chega o rio Almonda, á sua foz, na Azinhaga, praticamente seco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Out 2017 às 19:20)




----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Out 2017 às 13:33)

*ANÁLISES AO RIO ALMONDA REVELAM “ÁGUA MEDÍOCRE”*

*



*

A associação ambientalista Zero detetou água de má qualidade em quatro cursos de água em Leiria, Lisboa e Santarém, tendo o rio Almonda, na Golegã, o pior resultado, segundo um estudo divulgado hoje, dia 29 de outubro.

O rio Almonda, na Golegã, apresenta “um resultado medíocre”, enquanto a ribeira da Laje, em Oeiras, o rio Lis, em Leiria, e o rio Sizandro, em Torres Vedras, têm apenas qualidade razoável, de acordo com a análise realizada pela associação ambientalista.

http://www.mediotejo.net/analises-ao-rio-almonda-revelam-agua-mediocre/

O rio Almonda continua ser alvo de descargas ilegais de pequenas e grandes indústrias, bem como também de resíduos de agropecuárias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2017 às 18:49)

*Nas aldeias serranas de Porto Mós, a água da chuva é aproveitada e tornada potável*

*



*

O JORNAL DE LEIRIA foi conhecer algumas das estratégias utilizadas, ao longo dos tempos, pelas gentes das freguesias serranas de Porto de Mós para contornar a escassez de água com que sempre se debateram.

“Nunca nos faltou a água, nem mesmo agora com a falta de chuva que vai por aí”. Maria Fernanda Narciso, 72 anos, fala-nos enquanto enche três garrafões no fontanário localizado bem no centro da Mendiga, uma das aldeias serranas do concelho de Porto de Mós, onde a água da chuva é aproveitada e transformada em potável.

Durante várias décadas do século passado, os Telhados de Água – assim se chama o sistema existente na Mendiga e em Serro Ventoso – foram, aliás, o único meio de abastecimento àquelas povoações.

E, mesmo depois da chegada da rede pública, os sistemas mantiveram-se a funcionar e ainda hoje são utilizados pelas populações locais e, no caso da Mendiga, por gente das povoações vizinhas.

“Há pessoas de fora que aqui vêm encher. Dizem que a nossa água é das melhores”, conta Maria Fernanda, que era ainda uma criança quando o sistema da Mendiga foi criado, por iniciativa de Manuel Baptista Amado, regedor da freguesia, com a ajuda de “toda a aldeia”. “Fizeram-se cortejos. Cada um dava o que podia”.

A inauguração aconteceu em 1954, em ambiente de festa. “Foi uma riqueza muito grande para a terra”, recorda a septuagenária, habituada, desde sempre, a aproveitar a água da chuva. Uma tradição que se perpetuou ao longo dos tempos nas Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, que nas suas entranhas guardam uma das maiores reservas de água doce do País, mas que o calcário do maciço aprisiona, só deixando vir à superfície o excedente, através da formação de nascentes cárcicas.

https://www.jornaldeleiria.pt/notic...-de-porto-mos-agua-da-chuva-e-aproveitad-7630


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2017 às 16:49)

*Alcanena: Grande descarga poluente na nascente do rio Alviela*

*



*

Esta sexta-feira à noite verificou-se mais uma grande descarga poluente na nascente do rio Alviela, nos Olhos de Água, em Alcanena.

As águas do rio, na zona da praia fluvial, apresentavam-se cobertas de espuma e sentia-se no ar um cheiro semelhante ao que se sente quando se entra num lagar. Uma situação acompanhada no terreno pelo jornal O Ribatejo à saída de uma sessão comemorativa dos 10 anos da criação do Centro Ciência Viva do Alviela e durante a qual a presidente da Câmara de Alcanena afirmou o seu “lamento e tristeza” por assistir a esta siuação, sobretudo depois dos investimentos efetuados nesta praia fluvial e no esforço realizado na promoção das virtudes ambientais do concelho.

Fernanda Asseiceira afirmou também que já contatou municípios vizinhos, sem especificar quais, porque se suspeita que se trate de poluição proveniente de fora do concelho, com origem em lagares de azeite e que terão enviado efluentes para dentro de algares e, por isso, surgir esta água poluída na nascente do Alviela, que é influenciada pelas águas que descem a encosta do maciço calcário estremenho.

http://www.oribatejo.pt/2017/12/16/alcanena-grande-descarga-poluente-na-nascente-do-rio-alviela/


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2017 às 12:53)

*SECA | ESCASSEZ DE ÁGUA ESTÁ A AFETAR BIODIVERSIDADE NA RESERVA DO PAUL DO BOQUILOBO*

Em vez de “um campo de água”, o Paul do Boquilobo, primeira reserva da biosfera reconhecida pela UNESCO em Portugal, sofre hoje os efeitos da seca, com potenciais efeitos na biodiversidade da zona e sem haver registo histórico de anos semelhantes.

Situada na junção dos concelhos da Golegã e de Torres Novas, no distrito de Santarém, esta reserva natural estende-se por uma área com cerca de 5.000 hectares. O problema da escassez de água começa a afetar toda a zona, sobretudo as espécies dependentes da linha de água e as que se reproduzem nas charcas, alimento vital para a reprodução das espécies de aves que ali nidificam.




“Os peixes e os anfíbios são os primeiros que se ressentem. Existem valas importantes dentro do Paul que, em vez de terem água corrente, têm pequenos pegos, onde se concentra toda a vida animal que deveria existir na restante área. Além disso, no que toca aos anfíbios, não havendo poças de água, não havendo água no solo, eles nem sequer se conseguem reproduzir”, explicou à Lusa a diretora do Instituto de Conservação da Natureza e Florestas (ICNF) de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo.

Maria de Jesus Fernandes alerta que se a seca se prolongar muito no tempo, “se durante janeiro ou fevereiro não chover”, existirão consequências diretas nas taxas reprodutoras da vida animal: “se não houver alimento não há novas crias e isso pode ter efeitos a médio prazo mais complicados”, disse.





O Paúl do Boquilobo é uma zona húmida com grande biodiversidade. foto mediotejo.net

http://www.mediotejo.net/seca-escas...odiversidade-na-reserva-do-paul-do-boquilobo/


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 13:58)

*Perda e ressurgência da ribeira dos Amiais, um segredo escondido no PNSAC | Portugal*
Colocado em 15 Dezembro, 2017




A Ribeira dos Amiais é um dos locais mais extraordinários de Portugal e permanece desconhecido para a maioria dos portugueses. Há um percurso pedestre, que começa nos Olhos d’Água do Alviela, e que permite explorar toda a geomorfologia típica dos calcários associada às linhas de água. É um trajecto bastante curto e que vale a pena ser percorrido.






Save


*Perceber a Ribeira dos Amiais*
A Ribeira dos Amiais é um exemplo magnífico da morfologia cársica em Portugal. No Carso, o planalto calcário, a existência de rios à superfície é muito rara. Tal razão prende-se com o facto dos calcários apresentarem várias diaclases, fracturas, que facilitam a entrada de água no subsolo.






Save


Estas diaclases, que podem ser de origem tectónica, são áreas privilegiadas para a infiltração de águas da chuva. Esta água contêm dióxido de carbono que,  em contacto com o carbonato de cálcio da rocha, vai dissolver os calcários e vai permitindo a infiltração da água no seu interior. É caso para dizer

água mole em pedra dura, tanto bate até que fura!






Save


O resultado da dissolução dos calcários é uma morfologia muito característica, quase sem rios superficiais, onde a circulação da água se faz de forma subterrânea, dando origem a um sistema complexo de grutas e algares (grutas verticais).






Save


A calcite, mineral de carbonato de cálcio constituinte do calcário, à medida que vai sendo dissolvida pelo dióxido de carbono presente na água vai provocando o alargamento e aprofundamento das diaclases. O relevo calcário é especialmente rico em formas subterrâneas, associadas à infiltração da água no interior da rocha.






Save







Save


As linhas de água encontram com facilidade lugares onde se infiltram nos calcários, desaparecendo da superfície. São as chamadas Perdas ou Sumidouros, o rio some, literalmente, da superfície da terra.






Save

...

https://www.viajarentreviagens.pt/portugal/ribeira-dos-amiais-pnsac/


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Perda e ressurgência da ribeira dos Amiais, um segredo escondido no PNSAC | Portugal*
> Colocado em 15 Dezembro, 2017
> 
> 
> ...



Mais uns tesourinhos por explorar no PNSAC...
E creio que ainda existe muito mais por exploar aí nas profundezas do extremenho calcário.

Vamos lá a ver se é este ano que o mar de Minde enche, ainda á pouco tempo estive no intermarche de Minde, que tem uma excelente vista.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uns tesourinhos por explorar no PNSAC...
> E creio que ainda existe muito mais por exploar aí nas profundezas do extremenho calcário.


E já viste o link original? É fabuloso este sítio, tenho que ir lá ver...


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Mar 2018 às 14:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E já viste o link original? É fabuloso este sítio, tenho que ir lá ver...



Excelente artigo de facto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2018 às 12:15)

As 2 primeiras fotos possibilita a visão a 360º.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 11:55)

"Depois da tempestade, vem a bonança, as nascentes da Pena e da Contenda continuam a esvaziar o interior das Grutas de Mira de Aire, tornando-as visitáveis.
Venha conhecer um dos acidentes hidro-geológicos mais espetaculares de Portugal"


----------



## hurricane (10 Mar 2018 às 12:05)

Alguem sabe como está o polge? Já tem muita água?


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2018 às 12:44)

hurricane disse:


> Alguem sabe como está o polge? Já tem muita água?



Creio que foi ontem, ou no outro dia que eu também tinha perguntado a mesma coisa aqui no fórum, e o *nelson972, *disse que estava com algumas poças de água, mas que estava no bom caminho para encher.


----------



## nelson972 (10 Mar 2018 às 16:29)

Respondi no seguimento litoral centro...
Ainda tem pouca altura de água... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk

Edit
Partilhado no Facebook, a nascente da pena, em Mira de Aire


----------



## nelson972 (11 Mar 2018 às 16:16)

Passei por Alvados, pnsac e vi que já corre a nascente do rio cabrão. Este rio resulta do escoamento de galerias subterrâneas na serra em torno de Alvados, em especial da área envolvente às grutas de Alvados. Há uma nascente principal e outras secundárias ao longo da aldeia. Ao contrário da crença popular esta nascente não está directamente relacionada com o nível de água do polje de mira/minde, uma vez que está a uma cota muito elevada em relação a este.
As fotos:
Perto da nascente, que é por trás da primeira casa visível. Quando corre mesmo a sério está estrada fica intransitavel 




Lago resultante de uma nascente secundária 




Caudal entre muros, o normal de um inverno com chuva 




À saída da aldeia. 





Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2018 às 17:24)




----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jun 2018 às 16:15)

Excelente video, captado por um drone, de toda a zona envolvente, inclusive da Reserva Natural do Paul do Boquilobo, completamente alagada pela chuvas da Primavera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2018 às 16:25)

*Biólogos internacionais visitam Algar do Pena*

*



*

Um grupo de biólogos internacionais visitaram o Algar do Pena, em Santarém, para conhecerem algumas espécies únicas no planeta.



O CISGAP é uma estrutura do ICNF e tem instalada desde 2014 a Estação Subterrânea de Monitorização da Fauna Cavernícola de Portugal Continental, numa parceria com a investigadora Ana Sofia Reboleira, professora associada da Universidade de Copenhaga.

A docente é responsável pela descoberta de mais de 45 novas espécies de fauna cavernícola em diversas grutas em Portugal e no estrangeiro, uma delas um escaravelho cavernícola descoberto no Algar do Pena em 2007.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/biologos-internacionais-visitam-algar-do-pena_v1094647


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 19:56)

*Força Aérea resgata homem que se sentiu mal na serra de Aire e Candeeiros*

De acordo com o CDOS, os meios dos bombeiros de Alcanena conseguiram localizar o homem, mas a vítima "é uma pessoa obesa e não consegue descer".

A Força Aérea Portuguesa tem em curso uma operação para resgatar um homem de 51 anos que se sentiu mal durante uma caminhada no parque natural da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros, disse fonte dos bombeiros.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém explicou à Lusa que o alerta foi dado às 14h32 para a zona de Alcanena, entre as povoações de Moitas Vendas e Casais Robustos, na zona oeste do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, que abrange os distritos de Santarém e Leiria.

"Um homem de 51 anos começou a progredir na serra até à cumeada e quando chegou ao cimo telefonou a um familiar e dizer que se sentia mal e não conseguia descer", indicou a fonte, acrescentando que os familiares alertaram os bombeiros para a situação.

De acordo com a fonte, os meios dos bombeiros de Alcanena conseguiram localizar o homem, mas a vítima "é uma pessoa obesa e não consegue descer", impossibilitando o resgate terrestre, pelo que foi acionado um meio aéreo da Força Aérea.

https://www.sabado.pt/portugal/deta...e-se-sentiu-mal-na-serra-de-aire-e-candeeiros

Por muito que se goste de caminhar pela natureza, nunca se deve de ir sozinho para locais isolados, pois por vezes acontecem situações inesperadas, como esta, e depois nunca se sabe se a própria pessoa, está em condições físicas de chamar auxílio.
Um bem haja a todos os operacionais envolvidos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Nov 2018 às 21:03)

"Imagens de valores do Parque Natural das Serras de Aire e Candeeiros, o nosso parque!"


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2018 às 22:38)

Hoje andei por este parque, simplesmente espectacular toda a zona da fórnea.
Continuo a não perceber a pouca visibilidade que esta zona tem, por um lado isso não é mau,  mas merecia muito mais reconhecimento!!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Nov 2018 às 22:49)

Fotos:


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 08:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos:


Olá! A fórnea é de facto um ex-libris desta serra, mas toda ela é lindíssima. É uma área muito grande e dispersa que vale a pena conhecer!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 15:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos:


Vejo que já vai correndo bastante água  Quando lá estive em agosto estava completamente seca.



Fórnea Waterfall. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea Overlook. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea Overlook. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Fórnea Overlook. Serras de Aire and Candeeiros Natural Park, 23-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Vejo que já vai correndo bastante água  Quando lá estive em agosto estava completamente seca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É de facto um óptimo local a visitar, e eu aqui tão perto e não conheço essa zona da fórnea ao vivo, é um dos locais a agendar para breve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É de facto um óptimo local a visitar, e eu aqui tão perto e não conheço essa zona da fórnea ao vivo, é um dos locais a agendar para breve.


E na primavera esse vale é rico em orquídeas silvestres e rosas albardeiras! Lindas de morrer!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E na primavera esse vale é rico em orquídeas silvestres e rosas albardeiras! Lindas de morrer!



Eu adoro ver orquídeas silvestres, felizmente tenho aqui um terreno abandonado a mais de 40 anos, a 50 metros de casa, e obsevram-se com muita facilidade, e aliás até me serve para estudar as diversas sucessões naturais que vão acontecendo.
Mal tinha caído os primeiros pingos deste outono, já eu estava a observar uma bela flor, parecida com a do açafrão, que estava despontando por uma estrada abandonada, depois tive pena de não a identificar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu adoro ver orquídeas silvestres, felizmente tenho aqui um terreno abandonado a mais de 40 anos, a 50 metros de casa, e obsevram-se com muita facilidade, e aliás até me serve para estudar as diversas sucessões naturais que vão acontecendo.
> Mal tinha caído os primeiros pingos deste outono, já eu estava a observar uma bela flor, parecida com a do açafrão, que estava despontando por uma estrada abandonada, depois tive pena de não a identificar.


Mas aqui existem variedades muito raras que não tens aí...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas aqui existem variedades muito raras que não tens aí...



Acredito, pois o clima é completamente diferente, muito mais húmido aliás, basta ver algumas das tuas fotos, algumas em que tens um nevoeiro denso, com uma grande carga de humidade.
Isto já para não falar, que são zonas também com pouca presença humana, e com solos bem diferentes também.
E também está numa cota muito mais elevada do que eu, eu tenho aqui vizinhos, com terrenos mais elevados uns 20 ou 30 metros em relação ao meu, e não tem problemas com geadas, e conseguem produzir por exemplo batatas, com mais de 1 mes de adiantamento, em relação a mim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:32)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acredito, pois o clima é completamente diferente, muito mais húmido aliás, basta ver algumas das tuas fotos, algumas em que tens um nevoeiro denso, com uma grande carga de humidade.
> Isto já para não falar, que são zonas também com pouca presença humana, e com solos bem diferentes também.
> E também está numa cota muito mais elevada do que eu, eu tenho aqui vizinhos, com terrenos mais elevados uns 20 ou 30 metros em relação ao meu, e não tem problemas com geadas, e conseguem produzir por exemplo batatas, com mais de 1 mes de adiantamento, em relação a mim.


Um género que aí existe em abundância e eu adoro é o serapias (parviflora, lingua e cordigera - a da foto)


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Um género que aí existe em abundância e eu adoro é o serapias (parviflora, lingua e cordigera - a da foto)



Sim esta é uma bonita orquídea, mas a variedade delas, é quase um "mundo á parte", e depois aquelas que são rasteiras, com cerca de 20 cm de altura, tão belas também.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim esta é uma bonita orquídea, mas a variedade delas, é quase um "mundo á parte", e depois aquelas que são rasteiras, com cerca de 20 cm de altura, tão belas também.


Todas são maravilhosas! As mais comuns aqui são a barlia, orchis italica, orchis mascula, orchis anthropophora  e _Ophrys_ apifera... Maravilhosas!
*E POR FAVOR NÃO AS COLHAM! JÁ SÃO RARAS E EM EXTINÇÃO!



























*


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Todas são maravilhosas! As mais comuns aqui são a barlia, orchis italica, orchis mascula, orchis anthropophora  e orchis apifera... Maravilhosas!
> *E POR FAVOR NÃO AS COLHAM! JÁ SÃO RARAS E EM EXTINÇÃO!
> 
> 
> ...



São memo magníficas, e sim, é verdade a única recordação que se deve trazer sempre para casa, são as fotografias, até porque os seus bolbos estão sempre a uma profundidade considerável.
A ultima foto da orquídea, então é daquelas que nem dá para descrever.

Tens aí uns belos registos fotográficos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 15:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> São memo magníficas, e sim, é verdade a única recordação que se deve trazer sempre para casa, são as fotografias, até porque os seus bolbos estão sempre a uma profundidade considerável.
> A ultima foto da orquídea, então é daquelas que nem dá para descrever.
> 
> Tens aí uns belos registos fotográficos.


Sim as abelhinhas como as do tipo da última foto são as minhas preferidas! Aqui são muito raras, mas o único núcleo bem desenvolvido é aqui mesmo ao lado da minha casa! São as últimas a entrar em floração... Aqui onde moro temos sempre orquídeas de Fevereiro a Maio ou Junho com os vários géneros a florir em sucessão!


----------



## celsomartins84 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:01)

No dia 18 de Março estava assim..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim as abelhinhas como as do tipo da última foto são as minhas preferidas! Aqui são muito raras, mas o único núcleo bem desenvolvido é aqui mesmo ao lado da minha casa! São as últimas a entrar em floração... Aqui onde moro temos sempre orquídeas de Fevereiro a Maio ou Junho com os vários géneros a florir em sucessão!



Sim, eu por acaso também já observei isso, em relação a elas, pois são uns bons meses para se observarem as orquideias, no seu esplendor, até porque depois vem entretanto o verão e com tudo seco, e já só voltam a aparecer na próxima primavera.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:08)

Outro género muito raro mas aqui é bastante frequente é a epipactis eu adoro-as! 











E Já agora a maravilhosa, famosa e muito rara rosa albardeira!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim, eu por acaso também já observei isso, em relação a elas, pois são uns bons meses para se observarem as orquideias, no seu esplendor, até porque depois vem entretanto o verão e com tudo seco, e já só voltam a aparecer na próxima primavera.


Este ano prometo postar fotos delas aqui da serra a partir de Fevereiro!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:14)

Em relação à Fornea, a cascata não corria
água, mas na zona onde tirei foto já corria qualquer coisa, conclusão os solos carsicos são sempre assim, ora a água infiltra-se ou ora água reaparece.
Não referi, mas espreitei o covão da Velha, exactamente onde vem essa linha de água. Belo sítio.
Ver se publico por cá vídeos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Este ano prometo postar fotos delas aqui da serra a partir de Fevereiro!



Agora é que me deixas-te ainda mais desejoso e também com água na boca, como se costuma dizer, para as observar ainda com mais vontade.
Sim, sim faz isso, parece-me uma óptima ideia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Agora é que me deixas-te ainda mais desejoso e também com água na boca, como se costuma dizer, para as observar ainda com mais vontade.
> Sim, sim faz isso, parece-me uma óptima ideia.


Abri um tópico próprio...


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Abri um tópico próprio...



Já vi, e agora é mesmo só esperar pelas fotos, que é a melhor parte, vou tentar também contribuir para esse tópico já agora.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Nov 2018 às 16:31)

Feito ontem. 
Não tem mais resolução, pois fiz upload rápido no YouTube agora mesmo.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É de facto um óptimo local a visitar, e eu aqui tão perto e não conheço essa zona da fórnea ao vivo, é um dos locais a agendar para breve.


É normal, nunca somos turistas na nossa terra  Mas vale bem a pena, eu voltarei certamente, para ver a água a correr


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Todas são maravilhosas! As mais comuns aqui são a barlia, orchis italica, orchis mascula, orchis anthropophora  e _Ophrys_ apifera... Maravilhosas!
> *E POR FAVOR NÃO AS COLHAM! JÁ SÃO RARAS E EM EXTINÇÃO!
> 
> 
> ...


A última... 
Lindas, todas


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 17:28)

João Pedro disse:


> É normal, nunca somos turistas na nossa terra  Mas vale bem a pena, eu voltarei certamente, para ver a água a correr



Lá isso é verdade, eu ultimamente tenho visitados uns bons locais, nomeadamente em termos de floresta, mas aí gosto de ter como referencia também alguns locais aqui mais perto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 17:30)

João Pedro disse:


> A última...
> Lindas, todas



A última é mesmo de bradar aos céus, parece-se assim com um boneco de desenho aninado a rir-se, fantástica mesmo.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A última é mesmo de bradar aos céus, parece-se assim com um boneco de desenho aninado a rir-se, fantástica mesmo.


Mesmo! Por momentos ainda pensei que o Luís estivesse a brincar connosco... 
Fantástica


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 17:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Mesmo! Por momentos ainda pensei que o Luís estivesse a brincar connosco...
> Fantástica


O genero ophrys é assim... são bonequinhos autênticos!


----------



## nelson972 (4 Nov 2018 às 18:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em relação à Fornea, a cascata não corria
> água, mas na zona onde tirei foto já corria qualquer coisa, conclusão os solos carsicos são sempre assim, ora a água infiltra-se ou ora água reaparece.
> Não referi, mas espreitei o covão da Velha, exactamente onde vem essa linha de água. Belo sítio.
> Ver se publico por cá vídeos.


As nascentes mais altas só correm depois de alguns dias de chuva, e secam pouco tempo depois de parar de chover. Quando o fluxo de água é escasso, volta a infiltrar-se pouco depois da nascente, como bem observaste . 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## nelson972 (4 Nov 2018 às 18:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Feito ontem.
> Não tem mais resolução, pois fiz upload rápido no YouTube agora mesmo.


Excelente! 
Quando a água corre em abundância é uma visão impressionante!
Mas só depois de chuvas fortes, e nem sempre há disponibilidade para ir lá acima, especialmente com mau tempo...

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (4 Nov 2018 às 19:25)

nelson972 disse:


> Excelente!
> Quando a água corre em abundância é uma visão impressionante!
> Mas só depois de chuvas fortes, e nem sempre há disponibilidade para ir lá acima, especialmente com mau tempo...
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk



Se é onde estou a pensar (a meio da encosta da Fornea) ja fui ai dentro quando andava no secundario. Foi uma experiencia fantastica. Mas a gruta está apinhada de aranhas enormes. Nao recomendo para quem sofre de fobia ahah


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2018 às 20:45)

Aí está a bela cascata da fórnea, já com um caudal considerável, as útimas chuvas tem ajudado muito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Nov 2018 às 20:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aí está a bela cascata da fórnea, já com um caudal considerável, as útimas chuvas tem ajudado muito.


De facto tem chovido tanto aqui na serra que não me espanta!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Nov 2018 às 18:50)




----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2019 às 18:19)

"Enquadrado nos estudos em desenvolvimento pela Sociedade Portuguesa de Espeleologia - SPE no Sistema Espeleológico Mindinho – Olho de Mira, foi efectuado um mergulho de monitorização no poço da captação do Olho de Mira. Este poço foi construído em 1968 com o objectivo de intersectar a galeria natural da nascente temporária do Olho de Mira para permitir extracção de água a cota inferior à do nível freático em estiagem. A intenção deste mergulho de Setembro de 2018, preparado por uma ampla equipa e efectuado por Ricardo Constantino, era verificar a viabilidade de explorar a galeria inundada a partir do poço, o que se verificou ser impossível. No âmbito da atenção dada a este sistema espeleológico está também uma Homenagem aos sócios da SPE e aos trabalhadores de Mira de Aire que participaram no projecto e nas obras de construção deste poço."


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 18:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> "Enquadrado nos estudos em desenvolvimento pela Sociedade Portuguesa de Espeleologia - SPE no Sistema Espeleológico Mindinho – Olho de Mira, foi efectuado um mergulho de monitorização no poço da captação do Olho de Mira. Este poço foi construído em 1968 com o objectivo de intersectar a galeria natural da nascente temporária do Olho de Mira para permitir extracção de água a cota inferior à do nível freático em estiagem. A intenção deste mergulho de Setembro de 2018, preparado por uma ampla equipa e efectuado por Ricardo Constantino, era verificar a viabilidade de explorar a galeria inundada a partir do poço, o que se verificou ser impossível. No âmbito da atenção dada a este sistema espeleológico está também uma Homenagem aos sócios da SPE e aos trabalhadores de Mira de Aire que participaram no projecto e nas obras de construção deste poço."


A nossa serra é fabulosa... é uma jóia desconhecida do nosso país!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2019 às 18:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A nossa serra é fabulosa... é uma jóia desconhecida do nosso país!



É mesmo estou a adorar ver este novo vídeo, a SPE - Sociedade Portuguesa de Espeleologia, muito tem contribuído com estes registos fotográficos e digitais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2019 às 18:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo estou a adorar ver este novo vídeo, a SPE - Sociedade Portuguesa de Espeleologia, muito tem contribuído com estes registos fotográficos e digitais.


No polje de Mira-Minde existe uma ligação com um rio subterrâneo que atravessa a serra, passa pelo vale onde vivo e vem desembocar nas cascatas do buraco roto do Reguendo do Fetal. Só quando o polje enche de água e esta entra nessa ligação é que as cascatas "rebentam" como se diz aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2019 às 18:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No polje de Mira-Minde existe uma ligação com um rio subterrâneo que atravessa a serra, passa pelo vale onde vivo e vem desembocar nas cascatas do buraco roto do Reguendo do Fetal. Só quando o polje enche de água e esta entra nessa ligação é que as cascatas "rebentam" como se diz aqui...



Pois essa zona na envolvencia do Polje de Mira-Minde, existe uma grande riqueza a nível de aquíferos, a nossa serra é um verdaeiros tesouro ainda com muito para descobrir.


----------

